# 2010 New Year's Resolutions



## somethinginthewind (Jul 11, 2009)

.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

your new year resolution was my 2009 resolution, I joined the gym for about 2 months, made alot of friends and each day we would make a new friend, I got nervous because the group getting bigger and bigger, so I just decided to stop going... I hate myself for that..I hope your resolution turns out better.

anyways my 2010 resolution would be..gather enough courage to talk to the one I like that's all I ask for this year:afr


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

my new years resolutions have been the same for about the last 8 years!

go to the gym lots. do sit ups each day. eat healthy food. finally find a nice gf. move out of home.


tim x


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Work on improving my health - workout regularly, eat less sugar, more vitamins, better sleep habits.

Avoid certain internet forums (not this one of course) that aren't good for me.

Cut out toxic people from my life.

Work on having more RL friends.


----------



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

Ha that has got to be the most common resolution - go to the gym more.

I have several, which were similar to last year and I didn't do them.

- Get a permanent to do with my university studies.
- Make a new friend or two
- Go to toastmasters and work on confidence
- Play squash competitively
- Some sort of romance

Those are my main ongoing resolutions/goals.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Find a new career path if teaching doesn't turn out to be plausible.
Write more in my novel. No, finish it.
Make a friend in college. 
Exercise.
Stop eating.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

^stop eating?!? lol I think i know what you mean though, I tend to eat more when I'm bored or when I stay home and play video games.


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

i avoid going to the gym because i hate how i look and don't want to be seen 

i always find some excuse not to go and say i will the next day...


tim x


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Just try to survive the best I can until the next day....anything more than that, I'm afraid, would be impossible.


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

- aim high, go outside the square, and push the limits of my design capabilities.
- i would love to start a relationship/friendship of some form, but that's pushing it.
- become more positive
- excersie more regularly ofcourse (ie, daily walk or a weekly hike).


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

ok, new year resolutions for 2010. These should last till 15th of Jan. perhaps the 16th. 

- eat healthier, try more organic food
- exercise regularly, gain some much needed weight
- be more social
- look for some international volunteering opportunities (in Africa) for next year


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Excercise
Get job
Try to take it easier...


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

My 2010 New Years Resolution: Change my Mindset in life, try to be alittle more positive, and try to enjoy life as much as possible.

Be More Healthy, Lose this Thanksgiving and Christmas Meal weight
Be More Social - Go Out More
Get Good Grades in School
Get into Business School in Fall Semester 2010
I plan on going to ToastMasters, need to work on my public speaking.
Hopefully, Get a few more dates in the new year. The ones in 2009 was losers, they wanted just sex.
Start getting into Clubs and Organizations in School


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Continue gaining as much experience in motor racing as I can and enjoy my time working in the industry overseas. Flying to the US to meet the girl of my dreams


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

* Read 50 books/short stories/graphic novels/plays. 
* Read _The Brothers Karamozov_
* Learn how to paint. 
* Get a new job before my unemployment and insurance run out. 
* Volunteer at the animal shelter a few times a week. 
* Hopefully continue with improv once I get a job and perform in a show.


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Make time for me. lol 
(That's probably only funny to me, sorry.)


----------



## BeautifulGunStucknHolster (Oct 29, 2009)

annoyingly enough the only reasonable goals I have are to focus what I already am, increasingly though.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

-Get in better shape
-Pass all my classes
-Join group therapy
-Make some more friends
-Never reject a chance to make a new friend
-Rush a fraternity (oh god, what have I gotten myself into?)
-Talk to more girls, and find someone who I'd like to ask out
-Ask a girl out

By the end of next year, I plan on spontaneously exploding, being found in a ditch naked and high on coke and Listerine riddled with bullets, or being mostly cured of SA. (I'm particularly fond of the third...but who knows?)

And I'm partially committed...I've talked about all of these things to people I know already. There's a part of me that wants to run away from everything I plan to force myself into, but I know that part of me is stupid. So I'll just say that this should be an interesting year...


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

Do more behavioral exposure exercises
concentrate more on school
get a 6 pack lol


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Exercise more
Start work on my novel
Make friends
Be more positive


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Continue gaining as much experience in motor racing as I can and enjoy my time working in the industry overseas. Flying to the US to meet the girl of my dreams


Aww this will make me smile for the rest of the week :yes


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

*1) Get in shape.*
*2) Ride my bike to work atleast once a week (when its not freezing)*
*3) Keep my 3 point during this term.*
*4) Meet that special someone *
*5) :boogieEnjoy this winter!*


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

To put effort in 'battling' social anxiety disorder. I wont need to change it untill 2020 probably.


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

hey

who is the girl of your dreams ospi???

what is your strategy to meet someone complex?


tim


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

timmytim7 said:


> hey
> 
> who is the girl of your dreams ospi???
> 
> ...


:teeth


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

1. Get a job
2. Get into therapy
3. Keep working out/pay more attention to my health
4. Try and socialize more/do more activities


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

1. Get a part time job
2. Pass all my classes this semester
3. Visit a Psychiatrist 
4. Join a group/club at college to meet people my own age 
5. If I succeed at #4, I hope to develop friendships and socialize more. 
6. I want to be able to communicate my thoughts and fears with my family.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Exercise more! Or basically walk around more and breathe fresh air outside 
Approach new people and make new friends!
Talk up with lecturers.
Meet up with a counselor.
Get better grades.
Smile more


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Exercise more! Or basically walk around more and breathe fresh air outside 
Approach new people and make new friends!
Talk up with lecturers.
Meet up with a counselor.
Get better grades.
Smile more


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

In no particular order.

- Try and get to the gym more, maybe 3x a week
- Do my driving theory test
- Do my practical driving test
- Get a car
- Go to college and get my music diploma (not going to do it if I don't have a car by then though)
- See my friends more
- Try to make more friends
- Get a date
- Get a job
- Lower my anxiety/inhibitions to the point that I don't have to take any kind of substances to be myself
- Go to more parties
- Possibly rent a flat (though not one of the those disgusting high-rise things on council estates, I'd rather live with my parents than that)
- Start playing more music, and maybe find a band or at least a couple of other people to play with on a regular basis
- Get better at organ and piano


----------



## Paran (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok lets see... ill probably make a huge list tomorrow but off the top of my head atm;

- Make exercising a regular habit. 
- Gain weight! (muscle)
- Finally get my drivers license
- Get better grades than last year and hopefully get some vacation work
- Be more social and try to be more positive!
- Overcome my SA... if not, open up to parents about it

Finding that special someone is up there but id prefer be more confident with myself before I can be comfortable with someone else... if that makes sense.


----------



## iwanttogetbetter (Dec 31, 2009)

i'm pretty optimistic wat 2010 might bring.
Hopefully i will finally figure out whats wrong with me.
Heal, Bring myself closer to god( my faith is pretty weak at the moment )
umm just be happy and hopefully the real me will come out and i can stay healthy mentally.:boogie i hope.. lol 2009 wasn't the best


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've made a list but I know that this year I definitely have to get some sort of paid employment, save up $2600 and get my learner licence. I haven't thought about any specific SA-related goals yet, it'll probably be along the lines of making new friends, going to parties more often, talk more in group conversations, etc.


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

Eat some pork and kraut today and make 2010 a good year by realizing I have to help myself, nobody is going to come and knock on my door to help I have to help myself......:lol


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

- Finally get my Driver's license.
- Get out more.

Thats all I thought of.


----------



## nevershoutnever (Jan 1, 2010)

-No more excuses. PERIOD.
-Make 2010 the best year ever!


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

- Be positive.
- Give everyone a chance.
- Try to help less fortunate people whenever I can. 
- Get my dream job at this school. (a teaching position)
- Appreciate the little things that we take for granted.
- Find the girl of my dreams.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

For 2010 I will try to find a New Year's Resolutions for 2011.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

- Exercise every day
- Eat healthier
- Complete a medical coding program
- No Facebook/Google stalking
- Find my first real boyfriend?


----------



## goodthing (Feb 16, 2009)

My resolution is to be better at parties and to not look so out of place there. I don't want to have to keep getting drunk to fit in at parties.


----------



## La_Resistance (Feb 3, 2009)

Clear my mind.
Don't over think.
Don't over analyze.
Just chill out.
Take things as they come.
Accept things as they come.
Stop beating myself up with little things.
Be myself.
Stay positive.
Focus on other people rather than myself.
Believe in myself.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

-Eat healthier
-Exercise more
-Get my driver's license
-Get a job
-Make new friends 
-Take better care of my teeth and hair
-Keep my room clean and organized 
-Stop asking my sisters to order food for me at restaurants/talk to cashiers for me at stores and do these things myself


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

- exercise regularly..we need those dopamine levels up!
- *try to stay the course even though things aren't turning out the way want*
- which i guess extends to stick to commitments


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Mine is going to be giving everyone a Clean Slate. Anyone who ever made me feel slighted or mistreated, I will let it go. This applies to things that happened this year as well as 20 years ago.

Along with that I am going to do a better job of looking at things from other perspectives and understanding that most of the stuff I felt persecuted for has pretty much been self-imposed.

By following those ^ pretty much all personal/financial/health goals should fall into place without needing specifics.


----------

